# Pics of Katzper's Haunt



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Finally got the pics up of this years haunt. Hope you like....

Need to finish painting the trees and I would like to add some groundbreakers for next year. I'll be keeping the haunt up in the basement for tweaking and slowly put things away. Next year will be big!!

http://hometown.aol.com/AShyGRL86/haunt2007.html


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks great Noah. Maybe one day Kenny and I can take a ride up there for a tour, since it will be set up all year.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweet! That looks great all around. And those tombstones are awesome; if they were set up in a real cemetery no one would look twice at them.

Where'd you get the Cerberus pup? Maybe a little runty yet for actual Gates Of Hell duty, but in a few years...!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! Not only is the outside great looking but I LOVE the basement walkthrough!! It really looks terrific - much better than some commercial haunts I've been through. I've been toying with the idea of a garage walkthrough but never really considered my basement. I would have to try and clear out the mountains of crap down there though! LOL!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Eeeeeeeksellent!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

it's cool! it must be great to decorate the front and have a basement walk through!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Because of the time restrictions I had to pull it off in 2 weekends. I normally start in the beginning of September. Anyhoo the 3 headed pup was given to me by the neighbor. She moved in about 6 years ago and started decorating her lawn heavily because she saw our display. She put the house on the market over the summer with the intention of moving into a condo.....well she started giving away alot of her stuff for the move.....she still hasnt moved. I guess no good offers. I offered to help with her lawn next year if she is still around.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks great! I like some of the specific details I noted, ie - old the wooden handle shovel... impressive collection of stuff.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like it was a good one..


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice, indeed.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

FANTASTIC job! The tombstones look VERY realistic.


----------



## qtpenny (Oct 4, 2008)

cool


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mm page not found


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm seeing page not found too. Did you move the page?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Try this page.
http://members.aol.com/ashygrl86/chapter8.html


----------

